# How to print multiple copies of a postcard or business card in one sheet



## evimeng (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi

I have designed a business card and I wish to print several copes on the same sheet. How can I organisze this? Any suitable plugin available?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Copy/paste the business card image into a new document, then print.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Koala's soluton has always worked for me.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I should clarify my last post by saying... Copy/paste the business card image into a new document *as many times as you need (not just once)*, then print.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Many word processor or desktop publishing programs have business card templates which you can use to copy/paste your artwork etc into then most have an option to print singles or multiples.
I used to use Publisher or Word templates (if you don't have them installed you can downoad them from the website) years ago to do this for my business - you can also buy pre-perforated card to print them on or you can cut them, preferably with a blade & steeel rule, not scissors.
I am not sure if Open Office (a free copycat of Microsoft Office) has these templates but I would imagine if they don't come with it there would be some available on the net.


----------

